# Need some advice private part normal????



## Sasha86 (Sep 8, 2012)

Sasha has been having some allergy issue and me and the vet have been trying different solutions. I took her to the vet a couple weeks ago to check her progress and her private was a little red, she said it was due to allergies and try to maintain the area clean with a any wipe. Sasha was not licking down there
But today Sasha was licking a lot there a seemed to be in discomfort and when I looked it seemed pretty red and a little inflamed, I'm no vet, so I'm seeing if anyone has experienced anything like this before. The vet will be in the office this afternoon and I will give her a call. And it's scary cause Sasha did not have alot of appetite today or even energy, but again maybe I'm just being over panicky 
Please take a look at pic and tell me what you think
I applied some hydrocortisone and gave her two Benadryl tablets. She seems more comfortable now, I also heard of witch hazel, I might try it










Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

How old is she? Is she spayed? If not, might she be going into heat?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Don't use anything on her hoo-hoo, you don't want to make it worse.
If not spayed, she could be in heat or going into heat soon.

If spayed, look at possibly a UTI, as it STINGS when they pee (like us) and she'd be trying to take away the sting.


----------



## Sasha86 (Sep 8, 2012)

Sasha is spayed, she is almost a year. It's pretty cold outside but she peed twice today and her poop looks normal. She didn't want to eat today or drink but I did manage her to eat a little Greek yogurt. She even started to shake, the vet told me to wait an hour if not better then bring her in. She had two Benadryl pills today


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sasha86 (Sep 8, 2012)

I can't tell if it stings and she's not squatting or peeing everywhere, which is what my vet told me, she said it might not be related to that, but maybe because she ate some rawhide last night. Usually if she eats something she throws it up first thing in the am, so far no luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Onyx has allergies and licks her groin area as well. I would get some zymox topical and apply it....not to her "privates' but the skin surrounding. Entirely pets has it(I'm on my phone so can't paste the link)


----------



## Sasha86 (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks guys. I went to the vet and they told me it turns out that Sasha private part is inverted, like it sinks in instead of being out which caused an infection. The vet told me she needs to gain weight and hopefully it will grow out or something. If she doesn't she may need surgery. I need to do some research on this 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

One of the females from out last litter had a slightly inverted vulva. This just means the skin flaps on the belly/legs are a bit more forward and the vulva itself is slightly recessed. She may grow out of it. Adding weight may or may not help depending on how far recessed it is. Biggest thing is making sure you keep it clean! Take a warm moist paper towel or sensitive baby wipes to the area (outside only, don't open her actual vulva) and wash around the area several times a week. This keeps dirt, germs and other objects like grass, sand etc off the area which can cause an infection. Its a pretty simple fix if you keep it cleaned. If it doesnt go away as she ages or adds weight they can go in and surgically remove some of the area to open it up but its much easier to keep it clean. Good luck.


----------



## Sasha86 (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks for the info, so clean everytime she pees? And what do I clean it with once a week? I definitely don't want her to go through surgery. Thanks for the info


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdmi (Apr 4, 2009)

My female Kira also has an inverted vulva. It was discovered when she was younger. Our vet told us to keep the area clean and dry -- we use unscented, alcohol free baby wipes, and a paper towel to dry. We were also told that as she ages, incontinence could become an issue. We didn't wipe every time she pee'd but once or twice a day. 

She is 9 now -- from my research, they do not grow out of it, they just may not have issues for quite some time. Kira did develop a case of vaginitis about a year and a half ago, as she did develop incontinence, and the area being too moist, she developed the infection. She was 'leaking' pretty heavily. We cleared the infection -- we have not had one again. She is on Proin for her incontinence, it has helped her greatly, no leaking and no further infections.

Personally, I would avoid surgery unless the issue is severe enough and it is a last resort. Kira did fine for years with us just keeping the area clean and dry, until she developed the incontinence, and at 9 is doing well with the management of the incontinence.


----------



## Sasha86 (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Yes I will try anything to for my baby not to have surgery. The vet said for her to gain some weight but she is so active that it will be hard. If I don't exercise her she drives me nuts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sasha86 (Sep 8, 2012)

Is it weird that since this incident occurred she has been humping inanimate objects like the couch pillows. She has never really done this, did anyone experience this?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

